# Firefox - Save Configuration



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is there a way to save all the customizations I've mad to Firefox such as in About:Config and the add-ons I've installed and configured? Is all this info stored in the Firefox profile? I searched the web for a while but couldn't find anything. I thought the FF gurus here might have a quick answer.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

This is a great program.
MozBackup

Not all Extensions and or plugins can be backup

FEBE is for Firefox extensions.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I created a *user.js* file to save all my settings in *about:config* that I changed.
You can use notepad to create the .js file. Here is a guide to help you set it up.
Save a copy of the file somewhere other than the profile folder in case you happen to lose it for some reason.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Augie65, doesn't FireFox save about:config changes to prefs.js?

Thanks for the links, hewee.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome DoubleHelix.


----------



## Cherokee (Jan 12, 2002)

DoubleHelix,

To answer your question: yes, any user modification to about:config is saved to the prefs.js file.

Any entries in the user.js file are also saved to the prefs.js file. If for any reason an entry is deleted in the user.js file, the user must remember to also delete it from the prefs.js file.

Mozilla KB advises users to modify settings via about:config:
http://www.mozilla.org/catalog/end-user/customizing/briefprefs.html


> Modifying preferences
> 
> You can set user preferences via the advanced preferences editor, accessible by typing about:config in the Location Bar. This interface modifies the same file as the Preferences UI, prefs.js. Normal application users should always use this interface to modify their Preferences.


----------

